# York, sc: York county animal control



## hopes never 2 late (Aug 28, 2007)

A052523 - 8 YEARS, UNALTERED FEMALE, BLACK GERM SHEPHERD LARGE
DUE OUT BY 05/21/12*​


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Could you please provide links to the shelter? and if possible to the dog?


----------



## hopes never 2 late (Aug 28, 2007)

*Please contact us at (803) 628-3190 if you wish this additional information. 
All information provided regarding an animal should be considered a "snapshot" window in time, to the best of our abilities, in a high intake shelter environment.*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

hopes never 2 late said:


> *Please contact us at (803) 628-3190 if you wish this additional information. *
> *All information provided regarding an animal should be considered a "snapshot" window in time, to the best of our abilities, in a high intake shelter environment.*


Just be aware, if your goal is to home this dog, the more info you can post here (and photos/videos) the better.

First of all, the dog must be all GSD, so without the ability to varify that with a photo, this maybe moved/deleted.

Second, with so many beautiful GSD's WITH photos being posted here, those will catch people's eyes and attention first and those dogs will find a home while your post will not get bumped or looked at.

So if you want to save this dog, your best chance is to post more photos/info here PLUS your contact info for those that need additional info.

You may have missed this information http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/183197-reminder-about-posting-rescue-section-read-before-posting.html

** REMINDER FOR POSTING IN URGENT/NON-URGENT ***

*1. Follow proper thread format: **Read B4 Posting! City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE* (in the Title/Subject line!!! )

2. Follow up on any dogs you post and provide updates

3. Hit the notify ( ) button when a dog is safe, PTS, or links are inactive so that threads can be moved so that Urgent dogs can be seen. It will say for SPAM only but it is Ok, notify anyway.

4. Be careful who you offer to help: Do You Know Where That Dog is Going?w/Rhaya's Post

5. Pure bred dogs ONLY in the rescue section.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Adoptable Dogs

Maybe already found a home, not listed on their site...


----------



## hopes never 2 late (Aug 28, 2007)

I will be pulling this girl this morning


----------

